# To the audiophiles of the website



## Conker (Dec 12, 2012)

*Need new speakers*

I need some new speakers for my PC since my current ones are both garbage and older than dirt. I seriously think they are 11 years old, if not older. I cannot remember the last time I replaced them. 

What are some good brands to look at? 

Speakers are mostly for music and video games. I don't do anything real fancy with my computer in terms of audio.


----------



## dietrc70 (Dec 13, 2012)

For gaming computer sound, I've been pretty impressed with the quality of Creative speakers.  I'd check out the reviews on Newegg to see what is good at the moment, since the best brands and models are always changing.  Generally better speakers are more expensive and heavier.  Also keep in mind that computer speakers are rarely designed for hi-fi music playback.  They tend to be bass-heavy and weaker in the treble (not good for classical music).  If they sound good to you that's all that matters, though.  If you want balanced sound for music you might want to look at M-Audio, which makes entry-level studio monitors.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't go for Creative. I bought BOSE speakers and I laughed at my old Creatives. There's more good brands for sure, but I haven't been disapppointed with BOSE. Quality sound with plenty of 'Oomph' if necessary.


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2012)

Why not look into a decent pair of headphones instead?


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2012)

You. What's your budget


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 13, 2012)

What's wrong with old speakers? Our computer speakers go back to the '70s & '80s.


----------



## Conker (Dec 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> You. What's your budget


Christmas present, there really isn't one, though I'd be wary of going over like $160. 

@Gr8fulfox

They make some horrible crackling sounds when I adjust them. They are fine after, but it's the changing of volume that hurts. It would be nice to have something better.

@JameswithaB

I like to listen to music through my speakers when I play video games. I have headphones in all day at work, so it's nice to use speakers when I get home.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Don't go for Creative. I bought BOSE speakers and I laughed at my old Creatives. There's more good brands for sure, but I haven't been disapppointed with BOSE. Quality sound with plenty of 'Oomph' if necessary.



Eh, I would say to avoid bose as well. They use cheap materials and fuck up their response curves to make their speakers sound artificially 'punchy' and 'bright'. If you're moving to that price range, can't beat Bowers & Wilkins

OP: It might sounds weird, but Logitech actually has some good bang for their buck on computer-specific speakers, especially if you get them used. Also search craigslist for used stereos and speakers/monitors - my current computer setup is a pair of old Advents wired to a Technics stereo (total cost: 60 bucks) and they sound great.


----------



## Conker (Dec 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> Eh, I would say to avoid bose as well. They use cheap materials and fuck up their response curves to make their speakers sound artificially 'punchy' and 'bright'. If you're moving to that price range, can't beat Bowers & Wilkins
> 
> OP: It might sounds weird, but Logitech actually has some good bang for their buck on computer-specific speakers, especially if you get them used. Also search craigslist for used stereos and speakers/monitors - my current computer setup is a pair of old Advents wired to a Technics stereo (total cost: 60 bucks) and they sound great.


Logitech huh? Well, I dropped good money on a mouse by them and I don't regret it. I'll try em for speakers then. I trust their brand.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2012)

Conker said:


> Logitech huh? Well, I dropped good money on a mouse by them and I don't regret it. I'll try em for speakers then. I trust their brand.



They usually have some Logitechs in the computer speaker sections at Best Buy and the like. Always try before you buy, if possible


----------



## Conker (Dec 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> They usually have some Logitechs in the computer speaker sections at Best Buy and the like. Always try before you buy, if possible


I'll see what I can do this weekend. This all boiled down to my dad going "what do you want for xmas?" and me going "I dunno. My computer speakers are kinda shitty."


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 14, 2012)

Aden said:


> my current computer setup is a pair of old Advents wired to a Technics stereo (total cost: 60 bucks) and they sound great.



Heeeeey, I used to use the same kind of setup! A pair of nice Advents with 12" KLH woofers in them, with another pair of 12" Kenwood speakers, powered by my Technics SU-V57 amplifier. That was a great amp; gave me many years of great jamming. I cried when it died, but it didn't owe me a thing; I beat the shit out of it on a regular basis. Even with the 4" 120V fan I had blowing on the heatsink, it would still get a little warm >.>


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm... well... if you look on classifieds, you might be able to grab a pair of the Klipsch Pro Media's for within your budget:

http://www.klipsch.com/computer-speakers

They'll beat all the more common speaker makes easily, but if new, they'll fall outside your budget. :/


----------

